# دورة كشف اعطال السيارات بالكمبيوتر



## bluebird88 (19 مارس 2013)

العناوين الرئيسية في الدورة 

1- مقدمة حول نظام التحكم في محرك السيارة 
2 - التعريف بتقنية OBD 2
( DLC Data Link Connecter ) OBD23- وصلة الـ 
4 - البرتوكولات المستخدمة 
5 - شرح الكودات
6 – انظمة المراقبة في كمبيوتر السيارة
7 – شرح عن أجهزة التشخيص 
8 – انظمة السيارة 
9 –مصطلحات مهمة 
10 -المولتييميتر و راسم الإشارة
11 – المرحلات
12– الحساسات
13– انظمة المحرك 
14 – برامج التشخيص
15 - نظرة عامة عن كيفية برمجة اي اعادة تنزيل سفتوير لكمبيوتر السيارة
16- نظرة عامة عن كيفية برمجة المفاتيح


----------



## محمد على أبو زيد (25 مارس 2013)

احم احم مخبيها فين بقى الدورة دى


----------



## osamaosk (5 أبريل 2013)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (7 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ... بس فين الدورة دي يا هندسة


----------



## hany dif (8 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## libo (8 أبريل 2013)

وين الدورة دي امتى تبداء
تعتبر تميز بين المنتديات
شكرا


----------



## mahmoud amat (12 أبريل 2013)

اين هذه الدورة اخوانى الكرام


----------



## صبرى يوسف محمد (12 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## smraaalnel (12 أبريل 2013)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ahmedshrshr (19 أبريل 2013)

شكرا كل الشكر


----------



## mohammed jameel (20 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
هل الدورة في موعد معين ام انها سترفع ام ماذا ؟
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير للمجهود الاستثنائي
مقدما


----------



## احمداحمدطائي (15 ديسمبر 2014)

اين الدورة اييييييين


----------



## rydan (11 يناير 2015)

كل الشكر والاحترام لكل العاملين على هذ الموقع


----------



## SHAWKY ALY (13 يناير 2015)

من 2013
ولاحس وخبر
فين الدوره دى ومكانها وسعرها
ياريت تفاصيل


----------



## JEVARA101 (19 يناير 2015)

_شكرh للغالي موضوع رائع 
وبارك الله على مجهودك

_


----------



## عامر عبد اللطيف (21 يناير 2015)

الله ينور


----------



## محمد بيومي السيد (27 فبراير 2015)

دوره كويسه


----------



## aboo yousef (4 مارس 2015)

thanks for you


----------



## ali alnjar (5 مارس 2015)

الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ...بس اذا ممكن وين الشرح ؟؟؟


----------



## م. علوش (7 مارس 2015)

هل استطيع الحصول على محاضرات هاي الدوره 

ارجو الاجابه بالاجابه على الايميل 

ايميلي :
[email protected]

تحياتي ....


----------



## أبراهيم عوض فرج (18 مايو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## حمدكوم (17 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
الظاهر لا يوجد دورة


----------



## abdullah121211 (5 يناير 2016)

الدورة تنتظر الرد


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## mohammadalissa (20 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد احمداحمد (1 مارس 2016)

الدورة فين ..... ممكن رفعها .. لانها مفيدة


----------



## engineer (26 مارس 2016)

مغلق لعدم توفر محتوى


----------

